# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.02 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.02 - New models and features* 
ADB tab activated
 - Identify
   Allow read complete device info
 - Reset FRP 
   Generic Android FRP reset over ADB
 - Set Device Mode 
   Allow change device mode to: BOOTLOADER, RECOVERY, SIDELOAD, EDL 
 Service
 ASUS FRP reset activated 
  FastBoot -> Reset FRP -> ASUS Generic 
  NOT all ASUS models supported! Send us reports to add more models.
 FastBoot protocol updated 
 Other
 Protocol support ( adb/fastbot ) updated
 Flashing protocol updated ( moto ) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## noeor99

مشكووووور جميل

----------

